# LOST OR STOLEN. Please help find my dog *desperate*. RUTLAND



## Esme (7 November 2014)

My beautiful dog has gone missing from the house. The doors are locked, the garden is secure and my other dog is still here. He is nervous and would have no reason to leave. 

Black lurcher, white chest. Wearing a red and gold collar. He's called Snoop - would respond to Snoopy or variations. He's nervous but incredibly friendly. Please share. I can't tell you how desperate we are.


----------



## twiggy2 (7 November 2014)

have you checked he is not hiding somewhere due to fireworks-just a thought and hope for all concerned that he is.

Good luck with finding him


----------



## Esme (7 November 2014)

twiggy2 said:



			have you checked he is not hiding somewhere due to fireworks-just a thought and hope for all concerned that he is.

Good luck with finding him
		
Click to expand...

Thank you Twiggy. They could only be in the kitchen or garden so there waasn't far to check. 

By some mircale (the power of social media!), a neighbour found him hiding under a hedge a couple of miles away. He's shaken but physically seems ok (aside from scrapes and scratches). PLEASE be vigilant however, as I believe he was taken and dumped when he didn't cooperate. (He's a very nervous rescue).


----------



## Bexy_86 (7 November 2014)

Glad to hear he is back home.


----------



## twiggy2 (8 November 2014)

Poor boy but so pleased you found him, my lurcher used to go over 6ft fences like they were not there if a cat went over them first-she would hop over 5ft without touching it. maybe yours got a fright with the fireworks and found himself on the wrong side of the fence.

hope he is ok


----------



## cremedemonthe (20 November 2014)

Glad you found him, these damn fireworks which are still going off on the 20th Nov are a nightmare. I have a nervous lurcher too and 2 other dogs that are scared of them.


----------

